# Should we not go to the dog park?



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Hayden use to do fine at the dog park. She once pinned a Corgi down but the Corgi was all over her and she did warn him MANY times. The owner said every dog ends up doing that to him so I wasn't too worried.
Well it's been a while... we got Duke and couldn't take him until he was older so she didn't go. She bosses Duke around but he pretty much ignores her lol 

Well today after begging my husband to come with me we finally all went to the dog park. Hayden was fine until a dog snapped at her and she wouldn't have it.. she pinned it down and I pulled her off of him. The owner said "no no it's ok he needed that!" We kind of kept her away from him but they seemed ok after that. THEN another dog came at her. She touched it with her paw and it SCREAMED and came after her. We called her over and she came right over. Someone said "oh it's ok your dog didn't even touch the other one it's just a little rowdy". Ok... but then they got some nice fresh water and after Duke drank Hayden went to drink... well she looked about done when another dog came up to the water and she growled at him!!! I was suprised.. told her no thats not duke.. you don't growl at strangers lol 

My husband thinks she would have been fine if it wasn't for the first dog going after her. He thinks it put her in defencive mode. But yet she still chased the other dogs like she loves to do.

I just don't know. I feel like the owner of the school bully  Which is odd since she's normally timid. Maybe the pup brought her out of her shell? I don't know..

Duke did good. He's timid of other dogs (not suprising since his first time out with a few dogs and his sister gets attacked.. even if she did "win"). He LOVED the attention from the other humans! 3 kids walked up to him and wanted to pet him and he was VERY timid with that too but they didn't give him time to sniff them or anything so I can see that.. he's never been that close to kids before. 

:doh:

but I finally got a pic of them together! (sig pic) even if it's them in the back seat of the car.. lol


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

In general, I a NOT a fan of dog parks. No your dogs behavior is not acceptable. Maybe the dog deserved it but that is not the point. My issue is "owners" they can not read their dogs. I am not speaking of you necessarily but perhaps the person whose dog deserved it could have avoided the situation by not allowing their dog to do whatever behavior caused your dog to turn on it. However you said your dog was snapped at first. You needed to watch that did not happen.

Dog parks feed bad situations. If you have a passive dog, it gets picked on by the alpha dogs, and gets scared. If you have an alpha dog, it shoves around the passive dogs and that becomes a reward for the behavior. My suggestion is if you have a few good doggy friends, invite them over in SMALL controllable groups to play in your back yard. Where the entire situation can be controlled easily. 

No your dog should not be pinning other dogs. That is obnoxious behavior, and if it is left uncorrected could develop into a problem. You mention Hayden bosses Duke around. Watch the behavior, because she could be doing less than acceptable behavior there too. Duke could be totally submissive which keeps it from escalating but dogs should not push other dogs around. Respect is one thing, pushing is another. 

Lastly, dog parks don't manage disease. Yes the dogs are supposed to be registered, and have their shots in order to go. I went to a dog park, not in my area once, we are not licensed, nor were we registered in the town, no one was there checking papers. That is the problem. At that park there appeared to be a dog with mange running around. Nice. No I do not like dog parks and I do not support them in our area. Too dangerous in my mind. I have heard way too many horrible things resulting in dogs being put down. They are just situations that are not able to be controlled.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't like dog parks: too many owners not watching their dogs.
In Denver, an actual group of dogs became a pack and tried to drown my daughter's young golden! I had to wade into the creek, pulling them off him and scream for people to call off their dogs as they pushed Murphy under and held him down. It was terrifying!

The only time we go to the dog park is in Estes and when hardly anyone is there. So the boys can swim and do the agility course when we are on vacation.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We used to frequent the dog parks in our city until one time we went and there was a group of husky owners who had all of their huskies in the park. There must have been 25 of them and as soon as Molson and I went in, they all jumped on him and bullied him. He yelped and screamed quite a few times and after I pulled all of the dogs off of Molson myself and shooed them away - without even a glance over from any of the owners - we left. There are so many irresponsible owners and I find that they go to the park to socialize with each other rather than keeping an eye on their dogs to ensure they are responsibly socializing with the other dogs. I was just fed up and I will never take my dog to the park again unless it's late at night and there are no other dogs/owners there.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Well they all seemed like good dog owners and we were all around to take care of the situation. The 2nd dog kept going at her with that growl and annoying high pitched whatever he was doing and it's owner ended up putting it in "time out". It finally chilled out. It seemed like that one group of dogs always were together since they all left together. Maybe it was a pack thing and Hayden was the new one they wern't comfy with and she's the type to just jump on in and want to play (she just likes to run with the others, not so much mouth play). 

Hayden and Duke play all the time without issues. The only time Hayden bully's Duke is when duke goes after her bone. Duke HAS to have her bone and I even find it pretty annoying. I have tried EVERYTHING to break Duke of that. I think he's starting to grow out of it though. (There is always two of everything out - he just thinks hers are better).

I was just shocked at how many fights she got into. 

I guess we'll stay home for the most part. If I can find places to take them on leash I will. Maybe go to the husband's parents house and let them run there.. once Hayden learns to come on command when there are fun things around. Duke always has to be around us or hayden so he's easy to watch. We really don't even need a leash on him during walks! But we do since I don't trust anyone.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

esSJay said:


> We used to frequent the dog parks in our city until one time we went and there was a group of husky owners who had all of their huskies in the park. There must have been 25 of them and as soon as Molson and I went in, they all jumped on him and bullied him. He yelped and screamed quite a few times and after I pulled all of the dogs off of Molson myself and shooed them away - without even a glance over from any of the owners - we left. There are so many irresponsible owners and I find that they go to the park to socialize with each other rather than keeping an eye on their dogs to ensure they are responsibly socializing with the other dogs. I was just fed up and I will never take my dog to the park again unless it's late at night and there are no other dogs/owners there.


This is similar to the experiences I have had. I find people go to socialize with their friends while they let their dog burn off some steam. Our negative experiences typically outweigh the positive ones.

My last straw was a german shepherd that literally head butted Vito in his hips and then pinned him to the ground the SECOND we let him off leash. No warning or anything. I actually had to yell at the owner to get his **** dog off of mine. He did, never apologized. Then what did he do? Leashed the **** thing and waited for us to leave. Then unleashed him to let him go terrorize other dogs.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of dog parks either. Ike was rolled by a German Shepherd the very first time I took him to one. The shepherd would not let Ike up, stood over him and kept pinning him down.

A new dog park just opened here and I do want to take Ike, but only when it's empty...which should be often as we're a tiny community. He loves new places where he can run and sniff everything.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmm I guess it's a good thing I got Duke to keep Hayden company then! We don't have any close pups that can come over and play. Well the police chief lives right down the road and just got a st benard pup... I just don't think my back yard is big enough for the 3 of them lol That thing would probably take our fence down! (actually a min pin could probably take half of it down.. we are currently replacing it but going kind of slow since we are using wood from my inlaws saw mill. they live 30 min from us and my husband thinks it's the longest drive ever lol)

There is a dog that wonders the area (he has a home but for some reason the owners just let him out... it's a residential area and the road I live on is HORRIBLE with speeders!!) we've let him in the backyard to play with hayden before. Before Duke came around. But he got bored of hayden pretty quickly. Then there is a Yorkie that's been wandering from it's house (yea... someone lets a yorkie out on it's own). My side of the road is in city limits and we have a leash law.. other side is county and no law. Kind of odd... but i'd NEVER let my babies off leash around here.. We don't even let the cat out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Some dogs are just too stressed at a dog park. I think that is how she feels there. If she had a bad experience it could stick with her so every dog after the first one she thought was going to be like the first one. Maybe you can find some friends or someone to make play dates with or go when it is not so busy. All the dogs running around and kids can just be too much. Dont feel too bad, maybe you can find things that they will like to do together.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Just because your dogs are good with each other, it doesn't mean they're great with other dogs. That is a common misconception about "socialization" and dog play.

It sounds like both your dogs are a bit shy/timid in new environments. They would benefit more from off-property on leash walks in varied places, rather than off lead play at the dogpark. Scared/shy dogs can be reactive if they are trying to get more personal space.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ever since Sam hit sexual maturity age, we have had nothing but bad experiences at dog parks/beaches. So we don't go anymore. It sucked at first because Sam always really enjoyed it. In fact, not being able to take him to the dog park anymore because he kept getting attacked by dogs out of the blue, was one of the biggest reasons we began looking for a 2nd dog. We knew Sam needed a dog friend, and since we didn't know anyone that had a dog at the time, we got the friend for him.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Not a fan of dog parks here either, too many bully dogs with clueless owners, and every time it's just been too scary. Things like people bringing small fluffy young puppies who SCREAM when other dogs get too close (causing every bully big dog in the park to head in for the kill), dog owners who don't clue in time after time that their dog is not going to come when called but insist on leashing them, walking 30 feet away and letting them off leash to come pester my guys, and my favorite, the dog in standing heat at the dog park and yup, the owner knew!!!!

Now we go to the park behind the house, not a lot of dogs ever, enough room to toss a ball and if we want to go longer there's other less populated areas.

As for the wandering dogs, if you can catch them, take them to the pound in your area. Much safer for the dog to be contained and not on the streets, owner or not. We have pretty lax laws here too, and I've given up on holding the dogs and looking for the owners, now they'll be going to the spca and the owners can figure it out (like the people who tie the dog on a rope, it chews through and wanders, they get it and tie the rope back together - the dog is going to end up on a one foot giant knot).

Lana


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The design (and management) of a dog park is SO critical, and yet it is usually ignored. Most municipalities think fencing in a couple of acres is enough and if they put in double gates they are going above and beyond. Most dog parks that I know of are mowed fields where the dogs congregate right around the entry gate or in clear view of the entry gate and the entry gate is the place of greatest conflict as it almost invites confrontation between dogs already in the park who may feel a sense of ownership and dogs coming in who are highly aroused about the idea of the dog park.

Even with our park which has only an acre mowed play-field and a mile of paths, we still get a lot of people who spend all their time in the play-field talking to each other. It drives my boyfriend (the park manager) crazy. Most members however do spend most of their time walking

I think it is a matter of design again. If the park is a few acres and a mowed field, what else is there to do but stand around and what else is there for the dogs to do but interact with each other, sometimes inappropriately?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We do a lot of walking with our dogs. We try to find new different places. Most of our walks are around our neighborhood, but perhaps you can find a preserve or something you can take your dogs on long leashes to and let them have a different adventure. We usually let our dogs off leash, most have a great come (Teddi when she wants does) yes we have leash laws but we are usually alone so it does not really matter.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I'm pretty lucky...we have one dog park that we have had problems with, one that is usually fine, and one that is an absolute dream.

The first two are simple one like Selli-Belle described - big, open spaced with fences. There is a mix of people and dogs at those. Some times, we have a great time and other times, we have to intervene. It's frustrating that owners don't interact with the dogs at many of these parts. When my BF and I arrive, we split up...I walk the perimeter and throw all balls/toys to the middle and he walks with Baxter to supervise the introductions. We inevitably have a little troop of dogs playing with us and Baxter soon after...while all the owners just stand around (mostly NOT talking to each other).


10 miles north of the city is the "dream" dog park. It's over an acre of woods that has been fenced. There is plenty of open space, but plenty of trees for shade, and many benches. The whole southern border is a lake. We have never, ever had a problem there. In fact, we might look forward to going as much as Baxter because the people are always so cool, too. 

Baxter doesn't really seem to mind the "bad" dog park:










The pictures we get at the "dream" dog park are much prettier, though.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I admit a part of me wants to take the dogs to the dog park again now that Sam is neutered and see if that makes any difference... Sam really had so much fun when we still used to go a long time ago. I just know though, that there are still so many aggressive dogs that are brought there by clueless owners.. it scares me and I could never forgive myself if something happened to one of the dogs because I went against my better judgment and brought them anyway.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Most of the owners were grouped up but they were also throwing balls and fetching them when the dogs wouldn't. EVERYONE was following Duke and petting him lol. They seem like OK people I just don't want to have "that dog" you know? I don't normally get the time to take them to the park anyways (I work 6 or 7 days a week and the dog park is about a 15-20 min drive away)

I would LOVE it if we had a pond like area they could play at!! I was FURIOUSE when I found out they had a doggy swim day yesterday  There is a "wave pool" next to the park where the dog park is and apparently earlier in the day they had it open for dogs. We had no idea about it  Although I did work until noon so I have no idea if I would have been able to make it anyways. We were there at 4 an no one was at the water park area.
One of the city police officers had his personal dog there and I yelled at him on facebook for not telling me lol he works for the city it was in so thats how he knew. I'd figure they would advertise it or something?! Duke would have LOVED that!!!

I want to take them to the lake but i'm sure there would be SOMEONE there to complain 


OH yea and our dog park is maybe an acre? It's well maintained and has obsticals set up to play in (although i've never seen any dogs play with them) 

This was them yesterday waiting for the frizbee to be thrown 










This is an old picture but you can see some of the stuff in the "park".. yes there is a mini golf thing next to it lol and in front is a big fishing pond that I ONCE let hayden drink from since the water was turned off... yea she walked into it...and then drank


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe you can work on some agility with Hayden there when it is a slower time there at the park. It will help her to focus and maybe make her less stressed.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Maybe you can work on some agility with Hayden there when it is a slower time there at the park. It will help her to focus and maybe make her less stressed.


 We're still working on the basics.. like STAY and here in an interesting area. She does the here thing just fine in the backyard - i'm the only interesting thing lol Now if she sees a Rabbit!! It's the end to all training! It all goes out the door!!! I have to remind her she is NOT a hound she does NOT hunt lol 

She's HORRIBLE on a leash too! Loves to pull. I had her doing great.. but.. then the husband started walking her while I walked Duke and he lets her pull  I love him but he listens just as well as Duke does. We've gotten into a few arguments over her so i've given up. If he wants to walk a pulling dog then fine. I can't do anything. Duke on the other hand wont be doing that (right now he's not a big fan of duke but he didn't like hayden at first either since she was still chewing things. Duke is just a hyper pup that likes to lick his feet lol he HATES that. but he's warming up to Duke a little each day he gets older. I'm sure he'll hate him again in a few months when he gets to be about 6 months old.. I'm REALLY not looking forward to that.)


----------



## daveandcharlie (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to comment because I have been taking our boys to the dog park since we got them, I have only a good response to it and actually today 4 bigger dogs led a a run with 9 dogs, 4 little puppies and other big dogs. The puppies were up there with the big dogs and it wore out my boys. I know my dog part is made up of alot of dog loving people not all dog parks are bad


----------

